
Sports and In-Game Advertising - python_kiss
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/feb2007/id20070222_572137.htm?campaign_id=rss_daily
======
python_kiss
In-game advertising is a severely underdeveloped business considering how long
games have been around. Since this concept is new, branding within video games
would work much better than it does on old-media (print/television). This has
a huge potential especially in multiplayer games that require thoughtful
analysis and interaction with the virtual medium (as opposed to passively
watching the television). Both the market and the technology already exists;
it is simply a matter of time before some startup (like adscape) takes a large
piece of it.

